#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-22
<claudia_trsa> hola
<claudia_trsa> algun em diu com formateja la pc per linux
<epileg> bones alexm!
<alexm> bon dia, epileg :)
<virbr0> Hola?
<virbr0> Hola?
<PRF34> hola
<Aeryal> Hola bona nit
<tsdgeos> hola
<Aeryal> estic segur que es una pregunta molt tonta per vosaltres
<Aeryal> pero necessitaria saber la comanda per instalar un paquet que tinc a l'escriptori
<epileg> Aeryal: bona nit
<epileg> tens dues opcions.
<Aeryal> perdoneu esque porto ja una bona estona intentar fer una cosa amb un programa i no me'n surto
<epileg> l'ordre és: $ sudo dpkg -i nom-del-paquet.deb
<Aeryal> perdoneu, no us ho he dit, pero el paquet es .tar.gz
<epileg> però aquesta ordre no t'instaŀlarà les dependències, si és que li calen al paquet deb
<epileg> ufff
<epileg> així res
<epileg> quin paquet és concretament?
<Aeryal> és dificil? :(
<epileg> depen
<epileg> però més difícil que si for un paquet deb, segur
<Aeryal> qtoctave-0.10.1.tar.gz
<epileg> fos*
<Aeryal> esque al centre de programari hi ha una versió anterior, i aquesta me l'he baixada de la web
<epileg> als dipòsits hi ha la versió 0.9.2+svn255
<epileg> no et serveix?
<epileg> d'acord, un moment
<Aeryal> la que m'he baixat avui primer era una 0.8.X
<Aeryal> i no em funcionava be l'eina per baixar paquets i llibreries
<Aeryal> aquesta que dius és més nova que la que he provat abans
<epileg> doncs per instaŀlar aquesta que et dic, només has de fer a la línia dordres això: $ sudo apt-get install qtoctave
<Aeryal> ok, ara provaré això
<Aeryal> me l'acabo d'instal·lar
<Aeryal> i a l'About em diu això: QtOctave version 0.8.2
<epileg> !?
<UbuCat> I don't know anything about
<Aeryal> a veure
<Aeryal> és igual, em quedo amb aquesta, si aconsegueixo resoldre el següent problema
<epileg> quina versió de l'ubuntu tens instaŀlada?
<Aeryal> no me'n recordo
<Aeryal> la darrera LTS diria
<epileg> aha
<Aeryal> a veure
<Aeryal> si m'explico amb claredat
<epileg> llavors és normal que tinguis la 0.8.2
<Aeryal> perquè?
<epileg> perquè la versió de qtoctave per a l'última ubuntu LTS és aquesta
<Aeryal> ok
<Aeryal> wenu, tinc instalat l'octave i el Qtoctave aquest
<Aeryal> que té una eina per instalar "llibreries"
<Aeryal> (o se suposa que la té)
<Aeryal> no me'n surto a l'hora d'instalar la llibreria que necessito
<Aeryal> suposo que pensareu que he entrat aqui abans d'intentar resoldre-ho jo sol mirant les FAQ i els forums
<Aeryal> primer he anat a mirar les FAQ, i alla, la primera de totes tracta aquest problema
<Aeryal> però no entenc la solució que em proposen
<M3lkor> hola
<Aeryal> Hola
<M3lkor> jo mai he utilitzat el octave,sempre gaste el matlab
<M3lkor> no puc ajudarte ho senc
<Aeryal> hi ha una versió de matlab per linux?
<M3lkor> si
<M3lkor> a 64 bits
<Aeryal> amb possibilitat de ser instalada per una persona normal, sense haver de saber molt de linux?
<M3lkor> no gaire
<M3lkor> te un manual
<epileg> M3lkor: llicències?
<M3lkor> universitat :P
<M3lkor> hola epileg
<epileg> bones M3lkor
<M3lkor> he aconseguit la licencia de la universitat ^^
<Aeryal> aleshores res, jo no tinc llicència
<epileg> ja ho sé jo, però en Aeryal potser nop, per això ho dic
<epileg> quines biblioteques et calen Aeryal?
<M3lkor> estic molt content de fa un mes l'universitat ha donat accés a les licencies dels programes que faig ús
<Aeryal> una per resoldre equacions diferencials amb mètodes numèrics
<Aeryal> pero resulta que al meu octave li falta un script per poder instalar llibreries
<M3lkor> :S
<Aeryal> i aquest script esta dintre d'una llibreria
<Aeryal> aleshores com ho haig de fer?
<M3lkor> Aeryal que estudies si no es molt preguntar?
<Aeryal> telecos (encara que potser no ho sembli)
<M3lkor> jo Matemàtiques
<Aeryal> molt bé
<Aeryal> jo ara haig de fer un treball de mates
<M3lkor> jo gastaba el maxima per a ecuacions diferencials,
<Aeryal> crec que hauré de tornar a windows per tenir alguna cosa que funcioni T_T
<M3lkor> pero ja fa temps d'aixo
<Aeryal> http://octave.sourceforge.net/FAQ.html
<Aeryal> fins després! =)
<M3lkor> fins despres
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-23
<baguera14> bona tarda a tothom
<baguera14> necessitaria ajuda amb el wine
<baguera14> algu sap pq encara que el tinc instal.lat no em deixa obrir arxius .exe?
<epileg> l'arxiu .exe està marcat com a executable?
<baguera14> com se sap?
<baguera14> es un joc
<epileg> mirant-ne les propietats, fent clic amb el botó dret del ratolí
<baguera14> em diu que es executable de Dos/windows (aplication/x-ms-dos-executable)
<epileg> i que et diu si hi fas doble clic?
<baguera14> The file '/home/gloria/Escriptori/Zylom/Zylom-Installer_FarmFrenzyRussianRoulette_EN.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<baguera14> aquest es l'error que em dona
<epileg> doncs això vol dir que NO el tens marcat com a executable. ves a propietats -> permisos, i fes-ho executanle
<baguera14> comença a pensar pero no fa res
<epileg> doncs hauràs de cercar a internet, a veure si és compatible el joc amb wine
<baguera14> ok moltes gràcies
<jmartelatpapirux> :|
<wlan2> :|
<wlan2> Hola?
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-24
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<karto_on> bona nit a tothom...
<karto_on> com m'actualitzo el firefox?
<karto_on> he vist alguna web que ho explica pel repositori ppa, però si el vull en català?
<kartoon> ningú em pot ajudar?
<karto_on> algú em pot ajudar, si us plau?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-26
<DPini> Hola Ubuntaires!!
<abel> hola
<tsdgeos> PACIENCIAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAaAa
<DPini> ho dius per l'abel? XD
<rubenset> bon vespre compatriotes
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-21
<wagafo> exit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-22
<CatalanGuy> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-23
<CatalanGuy> un consell
<CatalanGuy> no compreu Western Digital HDD
<CatalanGuy> http://blog.marcelofernandez.info/2010/06/discos-rigidos-con-sectores-de-4kb-en-linux/
<Parufito> teniu el repositori per fotre la beta de la 12.04?
<tsdgeos> yessir
<tsdgeos> update-manager -d
<tsdgeos> ho farà per tu
<Parufito> doncs passa de mi :S
<Parufito> ho he provat i no m'apareix el update a 12.04
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/445184/
<tsdgeos> aquest son els meus repos
<tsdgeos> els ppa i lo del spotify potser ho vols deixar fora
<Parufito> em sembla que tinc tanta brossa que no deu pillar res
<Parufito> vaig a mirar
<Parufito> merci!
<Parufito> he canviat dels meus tot el oineric per precise
<Parufito> a veure si va
<Parufito> xD
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-25
<CatalanGuy> hi ha algú?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-22
<almogaver> bona tarda!
<almogaver> estava buscant algú que em pogués ajudar a configurar el wifi d'un xipset bcm4313, que porto la tira sense aconseguir-ho..
<almogaver> ho provaré més tard, aviam si trobo algú.. :)
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-23
<joanpuba> #barcelona
<tsdgeos> #spam
<joanpuba> #villablino
<jordisayol> Parufito: bona nit
<jordisayol> ets usuari de linux?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-03-17
<miquel_> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2014-03-21
<rgiurgiu> holaa
<Berenguer> hola em rep algú?
<Berenguer> tinc una pregunta
#ubuntu-cat 2015-03-17
<Espreon> Hola a tothom.
#ubuntu-cat 2015-03-18
<davisoler> Hola bones, algú em podria dir com instal·lar l'ubuntu a un macbook?
<davisoler> Gràcies!
<Espreon> kek, cal esperar.
#ubuntu-cat 2016-03-27
<titas> hola mon
#ubuntu-cat 2017-03-25
<PepC> Tinc documents en una carpeta compartida d'Ubuntu, però quan els obro des d'un altre ordinador apareixen com a només de lectura.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-03-21
<Ogidni> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2019-03-22
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Algú pensa anar demà a la concentració per salvar Internet, a Barcelona?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> sí, jo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> per qui no sàpiga de què va: https://etherpad.wikimedia.org/p/manifestacio-23m-directiva
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Algú pensa anar demà a la concentració per salvar Internet, a Barcelona?], a mi ja m'agradaria però no puc ni a la de salvar internet (a les 16:00) ni a l'antifeixista (a les 17:00)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ui! Si, en realitat, totes dues van del mateix, ara que hi pense.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> I els Pirates en fsn difusió també de la 2a
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Diuen això al canal de Telegram ^°
#ubuntu-cat 2019-03-23
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sessió doble... Bé, aprofitaré per firmar-los l'aval 😁😁😁😁
